# God V Satan



## Get-dancing (Jul 20, 2008)

If god and satan had a fight, who would win?
Whoever turns this into a "omg, ter iz no god! science! nieztche! weed! dey hav taut me bout da unaverse!" will get a slap. You think Im joking.

I think god would probably kick his ass. Because satan cannot love, unlike god, which would give him one hell of an advantage. Its like they where thinking of making a Superman V Batman film. Superman, hands down, Batman dosen't have superpowers.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 20, 2008)

God wins, cause he has lolJesus on his side.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 20, 2008)

God wins because he's got raptor jesus


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 20, 2008)

None. Needs moar proof. 

Now Bigfoot vs. Nessie...


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

But satan would have all the furries on his side. They've gotta be good for something


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

God, because He created everything, including the angels, and Satan was once an angel, and therefore is nothing before God.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 20, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> But satan would have all the furries on his side. They've gotta be good for something



Well, thats assuming furries go to hell...who knows, mabey god likes furries :\


----------



## Emil (Jul 20, 2008)

God, because, they already had a fight. And he won


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey, I suddenly had an epiphany! If we need to find out if god exists, all we have to do is find porn of him!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

If by Satan you mean Lucifer then I think that they would never fight  because Lucifer is still working for God. If they did God obviously because God  created Lucifer and obviously wouldn't create something with equal or greater  power given Lucifer's intended prepos. Besides God defeated Lucifer once before,  also isn't god supposed to be infinitely everything, can't see how a finite  thing like and Archangel could realistically defeat it. I don't think god would  kill Lucifer though, just send him back down to Hell like he did the first time,  since Lucifer plays a vital role in God's tyranny.


----------



## Tudd (Jul 20, 2008)

Note Satan is the PRINCE of evil. Who is the God of evil you may ask? Why it's God of course! God = God of all therefore he wins every single time!


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 20, 2008)

Satan would win, because I'm trying to score some points with him for when I end up in hell for being a furry. I plan ahead.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

Lulz. Just....lulz.

What next? Dryer Lint vs. Dog Slobber? C'mon.

Go Satan. God can go suck a cock for all I care.

*is smited*


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 20, 2008)

Satan, because he's relatively plausible. Did you know it's a scientifically proven fact that Nietzche's skin produced cannabinoids, a class of chemicals known for entheogenic reactions?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Satan. You can do it once, you can do it twice.

Besides, all the best rock bands and lawyers are gonna be all for him, so there's that.



Get-dancing said:


> I think god would probably kick his ass. Because satan cannot love, unlike god, which would give him one hell of an advantage.


That's not an advantage, that's just *GAY*.


----------



## Tudd (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Lulz. Just....lulz.
> 
> What next? Dryer Lint vs. Dog Slobber? C'mon.


 
Better yet, AlexInsane vs. World.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Satan would win, because I'm trying to score some points with him for when I end up in hell for being a furry. I plan ahead.



FINALLY, someone who is really aware of these things!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Furthlingam said:


> Satan, because he's relatively plausible. Did you know it's a scientifically proven fact that Nietzche's skin produced cannabinoids, a class of chemicals known for entheogenic reactions?



You can't have one without the other. Remember, Satan used to be an angel, and the angels were created by God, so if God doesn't exist, who created Satan?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You can't have one without the other. Remember, Satan used to be an angel, and the angels were created by God, so if God doesn't exist, who created Satan?


Goddamit Ty, read the OP, would ya? We're trying to have a nice talk here.

Also, hail Satan.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You can't have one without the other. Remember, Satan used to be an angel, and the angels were created by God, so if God doesn't exist, who created Satan?



Chuck Norris.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Chuck Norris.


Touche.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Goddamit Ty, read the OP, would ya? We're trying to have a nice talk here.



YOU'RE the one trying to turn it into a fight. I was simply asking him a LOGICAL question. So *BUTT OUT*.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> YOU'RE the one trying to turn it into a fight. I was simply asking him a LOGICAL question. So *BUTT OUT*.


Classic.

Anyway, why is Satan still lagging behind? What the fuck? We're supposed to be FURRIES for god's sake (second pun not intended).


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> Superman V Batman film. Superman, hands down, Batman dosen't have superpowers.



You're an idiot. Every time Superman and Batman have fought in any comic book ever, Batman has *KICKED. HIS. ASS.*

Also,



Emil said:


> God, because, they already had a fight. And he won



This.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Anyway, why is Satan still lagging behind? How gay is this? We're FURRIES for god's sake (second pun not intended).



Uh, because he's *EVIL*? Duh..... Just because we're Furries doesn't mean we have to hate God.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Uh, because he's *EVIL*? Duh.....


Well "duh"? Evil > Good

Evil is simply way more kick-ass, and has a sense of style.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You can't have one without the other. Remember, Satan used to be an angel, and the angels were created by God, so if God doesn't exist, who created Satan?


 
I'll happily answer that, as soon as you answer me THIS: who created god?

XD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Furthlingam said:


> I'll happily answer that, as soon as you answer me THIS: who created god?
> 
> XD



Now see, that's a VERY good question. And I admit I cannot answer that, any more than anyone can prove God does or does not exist beyond a reasonable doubt, and therefore cannot prove that Satan does or does not exist beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Now see, that's a VERY good question. And I admit I cannot answer that, any more than anyone can prove God does or does not exist beyond a reasonable doubt, and therefore cannot prove that Satan does or does not exist beyond a reasonable doubt.


Of course Satan exists, you dirty heathen.


----------



## Surgat (Jul 20, 2008)

Whoever wins, we lose. 



			
				Get-dancing said:
			
		

> Its like they where thinking of making a Superman V Batman film. Superman, hands down, Batman dosen't have superpowers.



Three words: Kryptonite battlemech suit.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Of course Satan exists, you dirty heathen.



Uhhhh....wow. Just....wow. So, Satan does but God doesn't? How hypocritical is THAT?
Can you PROVE Satan exists?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Uh, because he's *EVIL*? Duh..... Just because we're Furries doesn't mean we have to hate God.



God's kinda evil too though guy.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

God wins because he has the high ground (Moral and supposed actual)


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 20, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> God wins because he's got raptor jesus



LOL so true. Raptor jesus will kick everyone' ass


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 20, 2008)

Watch this get locked.


----------



## Monak (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay just so we are clear , satan was god's favorite and most beloved angel till satan questioned god for giving man free will , he asked what was the point of free will if man was still forced to worship.  So god grabbed satan by his wings put a foot in his shoulder blades and kicked until his wings broke off and satan fell from grace.  so if it is a battle between the two I think god would win , though in the end it will be man that kills them both.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> Watch this get locked.



Well, Damaratus is here, so possibly...


----------



## Monak (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> God wins because he has the high ground (Moral and supposed actual)



yes because torturing those who worship you to win a bet with satan is a moral high ground.


----------



## Frantic (Jul 20, 2008)

I think that love probably doesn't give you a huge advantage if you're trying to kick someone's ass.  Also, satan has pointy horns, which is pretty much awesome, so I think that's probably helpful.

Actually, we need more info.  Is this like a cage match?  Is it more like a war?  Are weapons allowed?  

If it's basically a cage match with no weapons, I think satan wins for the above reasons, but if it's more like a war, it'd be a tougher call and would require more thought.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Monak said:


> yes because torturing those who worship you to win a bet with satan is a moral high ground.



God loves His children, and never "tortures". Part of life means stumbling and living with sorrow, but God is always by our side, and helps us in our times of sorrow, even if we cannot see Him.


----------



## Emil (Jul 20, 2008)

Monak said:


> yes because torturing those who worship you to win a bet with satan is a moral high ground.



That was before he started smoking hash in the New Testament. Now god is laid back and loving and shit.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

Monak said:


> Okay just so we are clear , satan was god's favorite and most beloved angel till satan questioned god for giving man free will , he asked what was the point of free will if man was still forced to worship. So god grabbed satan by his wings put a foot in his shoulder blades and kicked until his wings broke off and satan fell from grace. so if it is a battle between the two I think god would win , though in the end it will be man that kills them both.



We can only hope :] .


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2008)

Monak said:


> yes because torturing those who worship you to win a bet with satan is a moral high ground.



You talking about Job?

Because that's not what happened at all.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Surgat said:


> Whoever wins, we lose.


Ah, dang. Indeed.

But at least we get to watch the show.



TyVulpine said:


> Uhhhh....wow. Just....wow. So, Satan does but God doesn't? How hypocritical is THAT?
> Can you PROVE Satan exists?


 Can you prove he DOESN'T exist? Thought so. So you can't criticize me for believing that that he does.

Satan is the guy you will most likely spend the rest of eternity with, too - have some respect.



Frantic said:


> I think that love probably doesn't give you a huge advantage if you're trying to kick someone's ass. Also, satan has pointy horns, which is pretty much awesome, so I think that's probably helpful.


Tada!



TyVulpine said:


> God loves His children, and never "tortures". Part of life means stumbling and living with sorrow, but God is always by our side, and helps us in our times of sorrow, even if we cannot see Him.


Seriously though, would you *please* listen to OP and shut up about your God already? Noone cares.

The Deathmatch, on the other hand...


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Monak said:


> yes because torturing those who worship you to win a bet with satan is a moral high ground.


Okay you got me with Job. He was kinda screwed over by God, but compared to Satan (who supposedly does this to many souls for eternity), I think god still just clinches the high ground


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> So you can't criticize me for believing that that he does.



Then don't criticize *ME* for believing that God exist, ya hypocrite.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Emil said:


> That was before he started smoking hash in the New Testament. Now god is laid back and loving and shit.


"You may use anything on the Earth". Now that was a good one from God


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> God loves His children, and never "tortures". Part of life means stumbling and living with sorrow, but God is always by our side, and helps us in our times of sorrow, even if we cannot see Him.



Torturing us indirectly via Lucifer is still torturing us, god just doesn't have the stones to do it himself anymore, he likes to pretend he's pure love and forgiveness now.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

Ohhhh ho! God's got a hold of a folding chair, what's he gonna do? What's he gonna do? You can never tell with these egotistical religious types......OOH! That was a nasty metal bitchsmack he laid down on Satan! He's gonna need plastic surgery...big time.

Now it's Satan, Satan with an axe handle....HOLY FREAKING SHIT, HE JUST JAMMED THAT THING UP GOD'S ASS. OH HO HO! God's gonna be shitting out splinters for a month of Sundays! Oh, folks, I haven't seen a fight this hot since Martin Luther and the Catholic Church!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Torturing us indirectly via Lucifer is still torturing us, god just doesn't have the stones to do it himself anymore, he likes to pretend he's pure love and forgiveness now.



Unfortunately, Free Will also means temptation by Satan/Lucifer, but we must be strong, and overcome the temptations.


----------



## Emil (Jul 20, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Torturing us indirectly via Lucifer is still torturing us, god just doesn't have the stones to do it himself anymore, he likes to pretend he's pure love and forgiveness now.



Lucifer doesnt actively do anything. He can only convince man to perform the acts of evil that already lay in his heart


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Unfortunately, Free Will also means temptation by Satan/Lucifer, but we must be strong, and overcome the temptations.


We seem to have christian Furries. I knew they existed. They told me I was mad, but I knew it.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Then don't criticize *ME* for believing that God exist, ya hypocrite.


Of course I do, silly. My God is better than your God.



AlexInsane said:


> Ohhhh ho! God's got a hold of a folding chair, what's he gonna do? What's he gonna do? You can never tell with these egotistical religious types......OOH! That was a nasty metal bitchsmack he laid down on Satan! He's gonna need plastic surgery...big time.
> 
> Now it's Satan, Satan with an axe handle....HOLY FREAKING SHIT, HE JUST JAMMED THAT THING UP GOD'S ASS. OH HO HO! God's gonna be shitting out splinters for a month of Sundays! Oh, folks, I haven't seen a fight this hot since Martin Luther and the Catholic Church!


Best post in the thread so far. Good job.



Furry? said:


> We seem to have christian Furries. I knew they existed. They told me I was mad, but I knew it.


Check the online surveys and weep.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Unfortunately, Free Will also means temptation by Satan/Lucifer, but we must be strong, and overcome the temptations.



Why? Why not give in? What promise do we have that this heaven will be any better than any hell Satan's got going?

The thing about temptation is....once you give in enough times, you get kinda bored of it and don't want to do it any more. The things God doesn't want you to do? In the grand scheme of things, how harmful are they?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh, Satan also has Fire magic, which is superior compared to uh... Air? Ha ha, Air magic? Pfft.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> My God will fuck up your God. I win.



Ha ha...NO. Your "Holier-than-thou" attitude is really getting on my nerves. Seriously, your "Satan exists, but God doesn't" claim defies logic. You're posting on here just to troll and get me riled up, and trying to get me banned from FA. Why?



AlexInsane said:


> Why? Why not give in? What promise do we have that this heaven will be any better than any hell Satan's got going?
> 
> The thing about temptation is....once you give in enough times, you get kinda bored of it and don't want to do it any more. The things God doesn't want you to do? In the grand scheme of things, how harmful are they?



Because Heaven is eternal PARADISE, while Hell is nothing but SUFFERING? Satan/Lucifer doesn't give a flying fig about anything but tempting people and inflicting suffering on those in Hell, whereas God loves us and wants us to be with Him in paradise, where there is NO suffering.


----------



## Emil (Jul 20, 2008)

Can we please get back on topic?

*also* Draco: Fire kinda needs air to, you know, burn


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Fucking religion. Always gets in the way of perfectly good knucklefight.



I want to see the Jerry Springer episode where God and Satan go at it. It's the one the censors wouldn't air, even on cable.

God: You wouldn't be havin' none of it either, Jerry, if you had this skankified motherfucker all up in your bizniz.
Satan: OH NO YOU DIDN'T! YOU DIDN'T! I'MMA GONNA FUCK YOU UP, BITCH!

*they grapple, audience members burst into flames, Jerry sits there on the stage unscathed, continuing to calmly talk about shit nobody cares about*


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Ha ha...NO.


You're going to hell anyway, and you don't even have any good connections there. Guess who gets the last laugh.



Emil said:


> Can we please get back on topic?
> 
> *also* Draco: Fire kinda needs air to, you know, burn


Precisely! So all God can do is just throw a few logs... Gusts into the fire. Pwnt.



AlexInsane said:


> I want to see the Jerry Springer episode where God and Satan go at it. It's the one the censors wouldn't air, even on cable.
> 
> God: You wouldn't be havin' none of it either, Jerry, if you had this skankified motherfucker all up in your bizniz.
> Satan: OH NO YOU DIDN'T! YOU DIDN'T! I'MMA GONNA FUCK YOU UP, BITCH!
> ...


I would kill to see this.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Emil said:


> Can we please get back on topic?
> 
> *also* Draco: Fire kinda needs air to, you know, burn


 
oooh burn (I love crappy puns)


----------



## Monak (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Unfortunately, Free Will also means temptation by Satan/Lucifer, but we must be strong, and overcome the temptations.



Hate to break it to you but free will was given to man before satan was cast out of heaven , and man even sinned before satan.  Free will is the biggest lie that religion has made , it is not free will for all those who choose to be free are banished to hell by default.  According to the bible there is no way to heaven but to worship god , that is not free will that is more like the "free" elections in Iraq , sure you didn't have to vote for sadam but they would cut your hand off you didn't.  As for torturing and killing , god is the only of the two that did so.


----------



## Frantic (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> God loves us and wants us to be with Him in paradise, where there is NO suffering.



I've always wondered this.  If there's no suffering, then wouldn't we just get bored of everything being so perfect all the time?  I mean, if everything's always great, then you never really appreciate anything.  You need some amount of suffering in order for anything to really have any meaning.  I don't think it's adequate to say that we've already suffered enough on earth either, because after enough time of perfectness, all that would be forgotten.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco, can I just ask, are you the kind of person who goes out of his way to try and be unkind to meet his own means, or the kind of person who is chronically depressed.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> You're going to hell anyway. And you don't even have good connections there. Guess who gets the last laugh.



Can you PROVE that beyond a reasonable doubt? NO. If you can't even prove God doesn't exist beyond a reasonable doubt, how can you PROVE where anyone will go after they die? You are just trolling.


----------



## Emil (Jul 20, 2008)

Frantic said:


> I've always wondered this.  If there's no suffering, then wouldn't we just get bored of everything being so perfect all the time?  I mean, if everything's always great, then you never really appreciate anything.  You need some amount of suffering in order for anything to really have any meaning.  I don't think it's adequate to say that we've already suffered enough on earth either, because after enough time of perfectness, all that would be forgotten.



You lived life. Thats your basis for comparison


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Unfortunately, Free Will also means temptation by Satan/Lucifer, but we must be strong, and overcome the temptations.



I think Lucifer had a valid question though, you know the one that made God have  a temper tantrum and banish Lucifer from heaven. Why create free will if you  still expect them to worship. I think what actually happened is God realised  that people might not want to worship him forever if he gave them the choice, so  he decided not to. Lucifer is vital to God because if the alternative to  choosing to worship God forever won't an eternity of fire and poking people  wouldn't be all that interested in doing it. He created suffering to force us to  obey him, and he uses Lucifer to administer it indirectly. God wants to belive  we're choosing to worship him, that's why he gave is free will, but he also set it up so that we would suffer if we didn't.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

*NO NO NO!

*What are we doing!? This is NOT supposed to be Religion discussion! You think Damaratus is watching this just for fun now?



Furry? said:


> Draco, can I just ask, are you the kind of person who goes out of his way to try and be unkind to meet his own means, or the kind of person who is chronically depressed.


I'd say both, but I'm usually too happy to be depressed. "Pissed", maybe.



TyVulpine said:


> Can you PROVE that beyond a reasonable doubt? NO. If you can't even prove God doesn't exist beyond a reasonable doubt, how can you PROVE where anyone will go after they die?


 Thanks. You can stop now.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> *NO NO NO!
> 
> *What are we doing!? This is NOT supposed to be Religion discussion! You think Damaratus is watching this just for fun now?



Just like God is watching all the hot lesbian chicks in the world do each other right now.


----------



## Emil (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Precisely! So all God can do is just throw a few logs... Gusts into the fire. Pwnt.



All god would have to do is remove the air around wherever fire was made and it cant burn, negating any power satan would have over fire


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Monak said:


> Hate to break it to you but free will was given to man before satan was cast out of heaven , and man even sinned before satan. Free will is the biggest lie that religion has made , it is not free will for all those who choose to be free are banished to hell by default. According to the bible there is no way to heaven but to worship god , that is not free will that is more like the "free" elections in Iraq , sure you didn't have to vote for sadam but they would cut your hand off you didn't. As for torturing and killing , god is the only of the two that did so.


Original sin, first sin, whatever, was Eve eating the apple from the tree when tempted by the snake Satan. There no supposed sin before that. What are you getting at with man sinned before satan?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> *NO NO NO!
> 
> *What are we doing!? This is NOT supposed to be Religion discussion! You think Damaratus is watching this just for fun now?



He's watching, because I sent him a PM about your first post, because I felt it was harassment.


----------



## Frantic (Jul 20, 2008)

Emil said:


> You lived life. Thats your basis for comparison



Yeah, but that's a blip in time compared to eternity.  I don't think it would serve as a comparison for long.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Just like God is watching all the hot lesbian chicks in the world do each other right now.


Must be one of those perks that come with being a God huh...



Emil said:


> All god would have to do is remove the air around wherever fire was made and it cant burn, negating any power satan would have over fire


Oi, who said anything about *removing* air? What is he, a God or sum... Oh.



TyVulpine said:


> He's watching, because I sent him a PM about your first post, because I felt it was harassment.


 You must be really pissed at me.

You're welcome.


----------



## Emil (Jul 20, 2008)

Frantic said:


> Yeah, but that's a blip in time compared to eternity.  I don't think it would serve as a comparison for long.



Time is irrelevant in eternity.


----------



## Monak (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> Original sin, first sin, whatever, was Eve eating the apple from the tree when tempted by the snake Satan. There no supposed sin before that. What are you getting at with man sinned before satan?



satan had yet to be cast from heaven.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> *NO NO NO!
> 
> *What are we doing!? This is NOT supposed to be Religion discussion! You think Damaratus is watching this just for fun now?



Hey now I'm just justifying the statement I made in my first post.


----------



## Emil (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Oi, who said anything about *removing* air? What is he, a God or sum... Oh.



Its not so much that as it is that you stated god has power over air. It stands to reason that if he had power over the air, he could just remove it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Monak said:


> satan had yet to be cast from heaven.



But he still tempted Eve into eating the apple from the Tree of Knowledge.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> You must be really pissed at me.
> 
> You're welcome.


 
You just answered one of my questions.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Hey now I'm just justifying the statement I made in my first post.


Oh, sorry.



Emil said:


> Its not so much that as it is that you stated god has power over air. It stands to reason that if he had power over the air, he could just remove it.


 Where in the D&D does it say that?..



TyVulpine said:


> But he still tempted Eve into eating the apple from the Tree of Knowledge.


 Fuck yeah. That shit is poisonous.



Furry? said:


> You just answered one of my questions.


Yes... Yes I did...


Draco_2k said:


> I'd say both, but I'm usually too happy to be depressed. "Pissed", maybe.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> But he still tempted Eve into eating the apple from the Tree of Knowledge.



But here is where it gets interesting.

Satan exists only to tempt us into giving in. He doesn't create sin, he merely helps it along.

If Satan is not responsible for the creation of sin, and it is inherent in all humanity, then who's to blame?

God, obviously. If he created humanity, he also created sin, because Satan couldn't create jack shit if he wanted to. And if he created sin, then why can't he just as easily UNCREATE it?


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> But he still tempted Eve into eating the apple from the Tree of Knowledge.


The Bible in some weird unchronological order. Lucifer was cast from Heaven and then tempted Eve as the snake causing original sin.


----------



## Emil (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Where in the D&D does it say that?..



You didnt hear? Thats in version 5!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> But here is where it gets interesting.
> 
> Satan exists only to tempt us into giving in. He doesn't create sin, he merely helps it along.
> 
> ...



But God was (supposedly) not aware of Eve and the snake by the Tree of Knowledge, according to the Bible. Satan created sin, by tricking Eve into eating the apple.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Emil said:


> You didnt hear? Thats in version 5!


Shoot.

Does it have character sheets for God and Satan, too? That would be useful about now.



TyVulpine said:


> But *God* was (supposedly) *not aware* of Eve and the snake by the Tree of Knowledge, according to the Bible.


 You're _brilliant_.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2008)

neither could win because without one there is no balance between good and evil and one can't exist without the other. But I'll vote god because I always vote for the good guy.


----------



## Monak (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine -  So what happens to people who believe and worship other gods?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Shoot.
> 
> Does it have character sheets for God and Satan, too? That would be useful about now.
> 
> ...



You're an idiot troll.


----------



## Emil (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> But here is where it gets interesting.
> 
> Satan exists only to tempt us into giving in. He doesn't create sin, he merely helps it along.
> 
> ...



You cannot blame god for people who have made the choice to do evil. And god wont uncreate sin because it has a purpose. That is, to show those who lack the will or ability to control their passions and desires to do ill to others


----------



## Surgat (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> God loves His children, and never "tortures". Part of life means stumbling and living with sorrow, but God is always by our side, and helps us in our times of sorrow, even if we cannot see Him.



If God is on our side and is all powerful, it would have destroyed things like HIV, the parasite that causes river blindness, it would have destroyed smallpox before we did, it would prevent natural disasters, etc. 

Those things still exist, therefore either God doesn't exist, or it's not on our side, since being on someone's side means being actually willing helping them, at least when possible. For instance, if someone watched a child fall into a well and they did nothing to try and stop it, with full ability to do so, you wouldn't say that they are altruistic or that they were "on the side of" the child. Or, if you had a friend, and they never helped you out with anything even at minimal costs to themselves, they wouldn't be a very good friend, would they?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You're an idiot troll.


That's a direct insult.



Emil said:


> You cannot blame god for people who have made the choice to do evil. And god wont uncreate sin because it has a purpose. That is, to show those who lack the will or ability to control their passions and desires to do ill to others


Not much of a God if he can't deal with a problem like that though, is he. At least any half-decent God wouldn't *create* a hack-job like that in the first place... I mean, look at Zeus. Sure, some animal sacrifice once in a while, but you can do what you want.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Surgat said:


> If God is on our side and is all powerful, it would have destroyed things like HIV, the parasite that causes river blindness, it would have destroyed smallpox before we did, it would prevent natural disasters, etc.
> 
> Those things still exist, therefore either God doesn't exist, or it's not on our side, since being on someone's side means being actually willing helping them, at least when possible. For instance, if someone watched a child fall into a well and they did nothing to try and stop it, with full ability to do so, you wouldn't say that they are altruistic or that they were "on the side of" the child. Or, if you had a friend, and they never helped you out with anything even at minimal costs to themselves, they wouldn't be a very good friend, would they?



Free will means God doesn't DIRECTLY help us. He may provide inspiration, but He does not directly interfere in man's affairs.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> But God was (supposedly) not aware of Eve and the snake by the Tree of Knowledge, according to the Bible. Satan created sin, by tricking Eve into eating the apple.



The Christian God is omniscient, all knowing, all feeling. He put himself into the making of the world and all the things in it. It is inconceivable that he did not know what Eve and Satan were doing at that exact minute.

God could have interceded. He could have prevented Eve from eating the fruit. But he didn't. God showed less care for the wellbeing of his own children than most parents do today. He did not stop Eve from doing what she should not have done and for that he damns humanity. God is essentially going "IT'S YOUR FAULT, NOT MINE, NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH." while sticking his fingers in his ears.

All I can say is nice going, God. You're a real crackerjack role model.


----------



## Emil (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Shoot. Does it have character sheets for God and Satan, too.



God can only be played by the DM and only when its an intervention. Satan has always been a monster. Usually just called "Demon" or something


----------



## Frantic (Jul 20, 2008)

Emil said:


> Time is irrelevant in eternity.



Even if that's true, without suffering directly for something, it's meaning is lost or watered down.

If I go on a 12 mile hike with no food, knowing that I'm gonna go to a burger place when I finish, then I really appreciate that hamburger I eat when I get back.  However, if I study hard all day to do well on a test, and eat normally, that same hamburger doesn't taste nearly as good, even though I still suffered.

Let's call heaven that hamburger.  If I spend my whole life working towards going to heaven, then yeah, I guess your statement is valid, but if I don't, and still end up in heaven for whatever reason, would I really appreciate it?

Am I even making any sense?  I may have to come at this a different way.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Free will means God doesn't DIRECTLY help us. He may provide inspiration, but He does not directly interfere in man's affairs.


Even though he promised that he would, but... Oh well. He's God, it's not like he can be perfect, right?.. I mean...



Emil said:


> God can only be played by the DM and only when its an intervention. Satan has always been a monster. Usually just called "Demon" or something


Well that's quite an oversight.

Buggery.


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco and Ty, I'm going to throw you both in the doghouse if you two can't stop bickering.

Seems everyone else on this thread can manage without insults or snide pokes at each other.  You two figure out how to manage that too or you won't be posting anywhere on the forums for a little while.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> But God was (supposedly) not aware of Eve and the snake by the Tree of Knowledge, according to the Bible. Satan created sin, by tricking Eve into eating the apple.



Doesn't God say he's omnisient. How else would he know about all your sins.


----------



## Emil (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> That's a direct insult.
> 
> 
> Not much of a God if he can't deal with a problem like that though, is he. At least any half-decent God wouldn't *create* a hack-job like that in the first place... I mean, look at Zeus. Sure, some animal sacrifice once in a while, but you can do what you want.



No one said god COULDNT deal with it, he just doesnt. How is a child supposed to grow if their parents constantly hold their hand? And as far as Zeus, they also didnt have any real afterlife either, just an underworld. Also, if you spoke out against any god, they pretty much were supposed to out and out stike you down.


----------



## Monak (Jul 20, 2008)

Emil said:


> No one said god COULDNT deal with it, he just doesnt. How is a child supposed to grow if their parents constantly hold their hand? And as far as Zeus, they also didnt have any real afterlife either, just an underworld. Also, if you spoke out against any god, they pretty much were supposed to out and out stike you down.



I will take getting struck down over a monotheism any day.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Damaratus said:


> Draco and Ty, I'm going to throw you both in the doghouse if you two can't stop bickering.


Fine. Could you define "bickering" though?



Emil said:


> No one said god COULDNT deal with it, he just doesnt.


That's an interesting thought.



Emil said:


> How is a child supposed to grow if their parents constantly hold their hand?


 I'd say you're a lousy parent if you infect your child with polio...


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 20, 2008)

Answer according to...

*Christianity:* God, because Satan is Eeeeevil and scary... ooooo
*Islam:* God (aka, Allah), because Satan is also bad, very bad.
*Buddhism:* There is no winner without balance
*Hinduism:* Doesn't matter - Shiva would dance and destroy the world, but then remake it again
*Judaism:* God, because he is vengeful and already pissed at Satan enough as it is.
*Paganism:* Whoever wins, it is the will of the universe and is to be so.

*Me:* This thread is amusing.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

Timmy: Mommy, why?!
Mother: It's for your own good Timmy. You'll thank me when you're older. *insert overused parental cliche here*

*she injects him with AIDS*

This is the ideal parenting model. 

Adam: God, why?!
God: Because I say so, faggot, lol. *kicks him out of the Garden* YOU'RE NO SON OF MINE.


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Fine. Could you define "bickering" though?



Figure it out, I know you have that capacity.  There's a difference between carrying on a discussion and telling someone else to shut-up.

As for this thread, well Satan is kind of specific to only certain religions, so I don't really think there's much to discuss, but that's just me.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Timmy: Mommy, why?!
> Mother: It's for your own good Timmy. You'll thank me when you're older. *insert overused parental cliche here*
> 
> *she injects him with AIDS*
> ...


Brilliant.



Damaratus said:


> Figure it out, I know you have that capacity. There's a difference between carrying on a discussion and telling someone else to shut-up.


Well, that would go against both forum rules and the suggestion of the OP. For example, as this thread so far illustrated, we would probably be much better off without arguments about religion.

I don't see a reason not to remind myself and anyone else of that little fact... Surely you mean flame-wars or somesuch. Would be nice if we could avoid that one as well, namely, by following OP's advice.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmm, also why did got make the tree of knowledge and put it in the garden of eden in the first place. The only logical theory is that he wanted Lucifer to trick Adam and Eve into eating it and bringing death and sin into the world, so that he wouldn't have to take the wrap for it.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 20, 2008)

This joke's getting old, you need new material.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> This joke's getting old, you need new material.



Quick, we need 5 cc's of goatse, stat!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> 
> Well, that would go against both forum rules and the suggestion of the OP. For example, as this thread so far illustrated, we would probably be much better off without arguments about religion.
> ...



I have to disagree. All I did was ask Furthlingam a question, and got blasted for asking "Who created Satan?"... Religion didn't even enter the discussion until after then.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 20, 2008)

Darwin's Finches would peck God's and Satan's eyes out. =D

I didn't read any of the other posts, too many pages.

**Braces self for a slap**


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I have to disagree. All I did was ask Furthlingam a question, and got blasted for asking "Who created Satan?"... Religion didn't even enter the discussion until after then.


You disputed Furthlingham's statement. Not an intended result.

If you stated somehing positive about God and someone got on your ass for that, I'd tell them to chill out as well.


----------



## Azure (Jul 20, 2008)

Satan.  Hands down.  He'd walk up to God, all friendly like, and then BAM!  COCK PUNCH!!!  God goes down, Satan puts the boots to him, it's over in seconds.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> You disputed Furthlingham's statement. Not an intended result.
> 
> If you stated somehing positive about God and someone got on your ass for that, I'd tell them to chill out as well.



Because he doesn't believe in God, and I was merely asking that since God created all the angels, and Satan was once an angel, and because he doesn't believe that God exists, who created Satan?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Because he doesn't believe in God, and I was merely asking that since God created all the angels, and Satan was once an angel, and because he doesn't believe that God exists, who created Satan?


We all know what "merely asking" means, Ty.

I suggest we forget about this crap and try to enjoy the show.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Furthlingam said:


> Satan, because he's relatively plausible.



Here was his statement. How could Satan be "plausible", but not God?


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:
			
		

> Well, that would go against both forum rules and the suggestion of the OP. For example, as this thread so far illustrated, we would probably be much better off without arguments about religion.
> 
> I don't see a reason not to remind myself and anyone else of that little fact...



The OP simply didn't want it to devolve into the non-existence of God discussion.  I meant that if you honestly thought that Ty was out of line in his original posts that you could and should have reported it rather than arguing further.  You had every capacity to do that, rather than ending up calling him "dirty heathen".

Take the right steps rather than dragging a thread down with an argument with one other person.

I do agree that there should be a lot more enjoying of a thread and a lot less nonsense that I've seen pass between you and Ty.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Here was his statement. How could Satan be "plausible", but not God?


I could ask a hundred questions about plausibility of God, too you know (in fact, I did). The point is that we don't start religious arguments here, as they are ripe with poo thrown from both sides, utter nonsense and, most importantly, have *nothing* to do with original topic. Entertaining, sure, but not here.

Get it? "Don't argue, kids."



Damaratus said:


> The OP simply didn't want it to devolve into the non-existence of God discussion. I meant that if you honestly thought that Ty was out of line in his original posts that you could and should have reported it rather than arguing further. You had every capacity to do that, rather than ending up calling him "dirty heathen".


Because I was totally serious in that post.

...And since when can I report people for just a hint of breaking imaginary rules? Telling them to chill out does seem a bit more, well, civilised?



Damaratus said:


> Take the right steps rather than dragging a thread down with an argument with one other person.


No way.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Here was his statement. How could Satan be "plausible", but not God?



I think it has to do with how Satan is more human than God is. 

I don't know how else to phrase that or even how to explain how I came to that, but that's what I feel and think about Satan.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I could ask a hundred questions about plausibility of God, too you know (in fact, I did). The point is that we don't start religious arguments here, as they are ripe with poo thrown from both sides, utter nonsense and, most importantly, have *nothing* to do with original topic. Entertaining, sure, but not here.
> 
> Get it? "Don't argue, kids."



Ummm, if you didn't want it to devolve into a religious debate, why did you go after me, instead of asking him to not try to turn it into a religious debate?


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I think it has to do with how Satan is more human than God is.
> 
> I don't know how else to phrase that or even how to explain how I came to that, but that's what I feel and think about Satan.


 
Most people see Satan as everything bad in themselves, but God as everything good in themselves and more. This kinda makes him harder to believe is the idea i Guess


----------



## Azure (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I think it has to do with how Satan is more human than God is.
> 
> I don't know how else to phrase that or even how to explain how I came to that, but that's what I feel and think about Satan.


You just love him because hes a flaming homo.  But yes, Satan is more easily undestood than god, at least on my level.  He has faults, which is more than a proverbial God can say.  Also, he can carry a tune.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddJM-dXz2Gw


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> Most people see Satan as everything bad in themselves, but God as everything good in themselves and more. This kinda makes him harder to believe is the idea i Guess



It's far easier to concentrate on the bad stuff and forget the good stuff.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I think it has to do with how Satan is more human than God is.
> 
> I don't know how else to phrase that or even how to explain how I came to that, but that's what I feel and think about Satan.


Pretty much.



TyVulpine said:


> Ummm, if you didn't want it to devolve into a religious debate, why did you go after me, instead of asking him to not try to turn it into a religious debate?


 I did ask you, two or three times. And Furthlingam replied like once, with just a joke...

Oh, whatever. No arguments.



AzurePhoenix said:


> You just love him because hes a flaming homo. But yes, Satan is more easily undestood than god, at least on my level. He has faults, which is more than a proverbial God can say. Also, he can carry a tune.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddJM-dXz2Gw


Awesome.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> I did ask you, two or three times. And Furthlingam replied like once, with just a joke...



That wasn't my question.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> That wasn't my question.


Because you were the one to *question* him, thus *starting* the "debate", with Furthlingham leaving like one reply to all of it... Christ.

If it's of any help, I won't reply to anything else you say here or whatever. Just promise not to generate any drama, alright?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> If it's of any help, I won't reply to anything else you say here. Just promise not to generate any drama, alright?



Will you please answer my question? Why did you go after me, and ignore him?


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 20, 2008)

Ty it's obvious Draco wants to drop it, you need to drop it too.  I actually agree in the "need to chill" part of what he's suggesting.  This thread wasn't meant to be _that _serious.

If you want an answer to the question, take it to PMs and Draco can answer if he wants.  It's not so serious, honestly.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Religion. Even more serious of a business than furries.


----------



## Monak (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Will you please answer my question?



Can you answer mine , what happens to those who believe in and worship other gods?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Damaratus said:


> Ty it's obvious Draco wants to drop it, you need to drop it too.  I actually agree in the "need to chill" part of what he's suggesting.  This thread wasn't meant to be _that _serious.



I just want to understand his reasoning, as to why he did what he did.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Monak said:


> Can you answer mine , what happens to those who believe in and worship other gods?



Well, I believe that there is one God, but every religion sees Him as they want to see Him.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Satan is catching up! Just two more votes!

Let me get some inspirational artwork or something.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

I was kinda enjoying this thread kids, any chance you could take it to PM or  something so it doesn't get locked. Also Ty, you have not addressed my questions  good sir, note they were not an attack, I'm just curious about your take on  these things.


----------



## Monak (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Well, I believe that there is one God, but every religion sees Him as they want to see Him.



Yes but my god is female and does not rule over a heaven.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I was kinda enjoying this thread kids, any chance you could take it to PM or  something so it doesn't get locked. Also Ty, you have not addressed my questions  good sir, note they were not an attack, I'm just curious about your take on  these things.



Can you refresh my memory? (I don't feel like goin back through all these posts.)


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 20, 2008)

It's like a circus and yet so serious.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

*God*:






*Satan*:





*Make your choice.
*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

No image macros allowed, remember?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Can you refresh my memory? (I don't feel like goin back through all these posts.)



Sure thing, just a sec I'll put together a summery of my point.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Satan is catching up! Just two more votes!
> 
> Let me get some inspirational artwork or something.



Satanic Cheerleaders: GIVE US A S AND AN A AND A T-A-N! WHAT DOES THAT SPELL?!

Crowd: *mutter mutter*

Satanic Cheerleaders: *mime sacrificing a goat to hip-hop music* ALL RIGHT, WHOO, GO SATAN, GO!


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm sorry Draco but are you just taking the piss out of the entirety of you're former argument. This guy doesn't look like much of a super being (but then again neither do a lot of the portrayals of Jesus) also is God a camera because that's the background image thing.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Satanic Cheerleaders: GIVE US A S AND AN A AND A T-A-N! WHAT DOES THAT SPELL?!
> 
> Crowd: *mutter mutter*
> 
> Satanic Cheerleaders: *mime sacrificing a goat to hip-hop music* ALL RIGHT, WHOO, GO SATAN, GO!


You must be a good writer.



Furry? said:


> I'm sorry Draco but are you just taking the piss out of the entirety of you're former argument. This guy doesn't look like much of a super being (but then again neither do a lot of the portrayals of Jesus)


No, this is a serious argument. I wouldn't dare do such a thing.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> You must be a good writer.



Some say so, but I don't believe em.

God will forgive me, won't he? I mean, he can take a joke, right?

*a giant hand comes down out of the sky and squishes him flat*

God: I'M RICK JAMES, BITCH.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm. Hard choice. But, I'll side with satain. We play chess every sunday . I'd vote for god but every time he challenges me to a halo fight; I mop the floor with him.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Some say so, but I don't believe em.
> 
> God will forgive me, won't he? I mean, he can take a joke, right?
> 
> ...


As long as it's fun, it's all good. 

Also, I like Satin. Satin is fucking awesome.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> As long as it's fun, it's all good.
> 
> Also, I like Satin. Satin is fucking awesome.


 
I'm getting the idea that you like satan. Bask in the glory of my powers of deduction


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> I'm getting the idea that you like satan. Bask in the glory of my powers of deduction



How can I be expected to bask in it if there's nothing to bask in?


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> How can I be expected to bask in it if there's nothing to bask in?


 
A child can drown in 1 inch of water, so I'm sure can bask in that


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 20, 2008)

BURN!!! ><
(ninja'd ><' )


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> I'm getting the idea that you like satan. Bask in the glory of my powers of deduction


How did you know.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> A child can drown in 1 inch of water, so I'm sure can bask in that



Lol, wut? 

I'd bask in that, if the Atlantic Ocean was made of nothing but porridge.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

The Bible says that God created everything, but that there are things outside  God's jurisdiction that function in opposition to God and that these things are  evil. It says that god did not create sin, suffering or death, that these things  were brought into the world by original sin yes? But it seems that God created  all the conditions for original sin. Also where did these things come from if  not created by God, even if he wasn't actively inflicting them on anyone at the  time, how could they have come to be if outside of him and his creation there is  nothing. I'm just suspicious of God's motivation's and his claims, seems more  like a kid with an ant farm to me. Also if the ultimate goal of God's creation  is to make everything perfect like he is, then why take this miserable round  about rout. If God can do anything why not just make perfect beings instead.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

BTW, where's Ty because I haven't seen, "omgwtfbbq they insulted christianity" anywhere recently. I mean I'm christian (to an extent), but he was slightly exclusive.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> BTW, where's Ty because I haven't seen, "omgwtfbbq they insulted christianity" anywhere recently. I mean I'm christian (to an extent), but he was slightly exclusive.



We just lost power (strong rains in the area). Had a Tstorm warning but was cancelled.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> The Bible says that God created everything, but that there are things outside God's jurisdiction that function in opposition to God and that these things are evil. It says that god did not create sin, suffering or death, that these things were brought into the world by original sin yes? But it seems that God created all the conditions for original sin. Also where did these things come from if not created by God, even if he wasn't actively inflicting them on anyone at the time, how could they have come to be if outside of him and his creation there is nothing. I'm just suspicious of God's motivation's and his claims, seems more like a kid with an ant farm to me. Also if the ultimate goal of God's creation is to make everything perfect like he is, then why take this miserable round about rout. If God can do anything why not just make perfect beings instead.


Why has no one here done GCSE (16 year olds) RS. I mean I've answered that question hundreds of times now in exams and crap with "cause he was bored and wanted to beat the Sunday traffic".


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

12 VS 12 Votes, awesome.



Furry? said:


> Why has no one here done GCSE (16 year olds) RS.


idk my bff jill?



Furry? said:


> I mean I've answered that question hundreds of times now in exams and crap with "cause he was bored and wanted to beat the Sunday traffic".


Nice.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> 12 VS 12 Votes, awesome.
> 
> 
> idk my bff jill?
> .


 
Sorry, I'm new to the internet. Why do I keep seeing idk my bff jill


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> Why has no one here done GCSE (16 year olds) RS.



We aren't from the UK?

Also I just noticed what a mess my last post was, it's waayyyy past my bedtime  =P . I'll be happy to clarify anything if you can't decipher what I've written  in my sleep deprivation induced delirium.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> Sorry, I'm new to the internet. Why do I keep seeing idk my bff jill


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nIUcRJX9-o

You're welcome.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Well that cheered me up


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> We aren't from the UK?


What is the American equivalent I've never bothered enough to find out (yes I know i've lost all sight of the topic).


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol, I broke the tie.

Satan wins. Besides, a 'zard's gotta get his fire from somewhere.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> Lol, I broke the tie.
> 
> Satan wins. Besides, a 'zard's gotta get his fire from somewhere.


 
We have an unreligious arument. High fives. Anyone? Anyone? Awwww...


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> We have an unreligious arument. High fives. Anyone? Anyone? Awwww...



For the second time on this forum, I will say that I only have three fingers.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> What is the American equivalent I've never bothered enough to find out (yes I know i've lost all sight of the topic).



Probably but we aren't all from there either, religion isn't present in the school system here. I guess the government figures people can learn about magical elves and pixies and whatnot on their own time and use their own money to do it.


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

God damnit, someone tied it again.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> For the second time on this forum, I will say that I only have three fingers.


is it a bit callous to ask if you mean in total or on one hand.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh god damn it! Satan's almost had it...


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

YES!!!
*
Satan has taken the lead!*


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jul 20, 2008)

God created Satan. That's really the argument-ender, right there.


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> is it a bit callous to ask if you mean in total or on one hand.



Lol, callous indeed. But I've got thick skin.

*Grins* I'll let you figure that out.

Also: For those who haven't voted, just do what your penis says.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

capthavoc123 said:


> God created Satan. That's really the argument-ender, right there.


Nooo! What are you doing!

...

Goddamit, not the tie again.



Charkonian said:


> just do what your penis says.


This is fucking awesome.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 20, 2008)

VARIOUS said:
			
		

> Get-Dancing: Whoever turns this into a "omg, ter iz no god! science! nieztche! weed! dey hav taut me bout da unaverse!" will get a slap. You think Im joking.
> 
> Furthling: Satan, because he's relatively plausible. Did you know it's a scientifically proven fact that Nietzche's skin produced cannabinoids, a class of chemicals known for entheogenic reactions?
> 
> ...


 
This exchange amuses me. Let me observe a couple things:

I've not yet gotten the advertised slap.

Damaratus gave a pretty clear definition of what he was objecting to here-- "insults and snide pokes." A rule "6. No insults or snide pokes," would be a bad rule, as it leaves things hopelessly vague and gives posters no grounds to know what to avoid and moderators no grouds to clearly decide where to draw the line. Which is pretty much the same problem as the flaming/trolling rule for the forums has. But he did pretty much say what he would act on.

A good rule to enforce would be the obvious problem with being off-topic to the thread. Except that the poll, title, and premise of this thread completely contradicts the OP's assertions about what should be in the thread.

Mods might consider a thread like this trolling in the first place, as it's sorta self-topic-defying, and kill it on that basis.

To answer your question, Ty: Remember, Yaweh used to be a just a tribal/wind god, and such gods were fatherless progeny of Typhon (the primordial goddess), so if Typhon doesn't exist, who created God?


----------



## LunaticMoth (Jul 20, 2008)

Satan. When was the last time God got off his ass to do anything about anything? Satan is a motivated sonuvabitch.


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

furthlingam said:
			
		

> This exchange amuses me. Let me observe a couple things:
> I've not yet gotten the advertised slap.
> Damaratus gave a pretty clear definition of what he was objecting to here-- "insults and snide pokes." A rule "6. No insults or snide pokes," would be a bad rule, as it leaves things hopelessly vague and gives posters no grounds to know what to avoid and moderators no grouds to clearly decide where to draw the line. Which is pretty much the same problem as the flaming/trolling rule for the forums has. But he did pretty much say what he would act on.
> A good rule to enforce would be the obvious problem with being off-topic to the thread. Except that the poll, title, and premise of this thread completely contradicts the OP's assertions about what should be in the thread.
> ...



I wouldn't rekindle dormant flames, dude.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Furthlingam said:


> This exchange amuses me. Let me observe a couple things:
> 
> I've not yet gotten the advertised slap.
> 
> ...



Which is a very good question. But again, since God created the angels, and the universe, and Satan was once an angel, there's no way he could exist, but not God. As to who created God, I'd say God created Himself, but I don't have proof of that.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

LunaticMoth said:


> Satan. When was the last time God got off his ass to do anything about anything? Satan is a motivated sonuvabitch.


I think Gods spirit got kinda crushed when we crucified him. I mean I'd be slightly reserved after that


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Which is a very good question. But again, since God created the angels, and the universe, and Satan was once an angel, there's no way he could exist, but not God. As to who created God, I'd say God created Himself, but I don't have proof of that.



Nor of anything else, technically...


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

What the hell, people.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> Nor of anything else, technically...



Rather hard to prove anything on the internet...


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Which is a very good question. But again, since God created the angels, and the universe, and Satan was once an angel, there's no way he could exist, but not God. As to who created God, I'd say God created Himself, but I don't have proof of that.


 
Ty, you're only looking from a christian view point. You're trying to use Genesis as argument for people who think the bibles wrong


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> Ty, you're only looking from a christian view point. You're trying to use Genesis as argument for people who think the bibles wrong



Because Christianity is my religion, and the one I'm most familiar with.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tudd (Jul 20, 2008)

Do we need to bring back the LOLWUT pear?


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

I think we do.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Do we need to bring back the LOLWUT pear?


Psst. Watch the "Currently active users" list.

On-topic: Does ANYONE have any decent images of God or Satan?.. Anything. I'm struggling to find anything resembling the subject - I'm sure this thread could use a pair of those.


----------



## Tudd (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Psst. Watch the "Currently active users" list.
> 
> On-topic: Does ANYONE have any decent images of God or Satan?.. Anything. I'm struggling to find anything resembling the subject - I'm sure this thread could use a pair of those.


 
Oh I'm more than aware. 

If we do find some suitable pictures, perhaps the OP could put then in the OP.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Psst. Watch the "Currently active users" list.
> 
> On-topic: Does ANYONE have any decent images of God or Satan?.. Anything. I'm struggling to find anything resembling the subject - I'm sure this thread could use a pair of those.



Well, unfortunately there is no one accepted "picture" of Satan, and I've never seen any pics of what God would look like. (Have seen statues and pics of Jesus)


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Psst. Watch the "Currently active users" list.
> 
> On-topic: Does ANYONE have any decent images of God or Satan?.. Anything. I'm struggling to find anything resembling the subject - I'm sure this thread could use a pair of those.


 
I don't, but am I the only one who finds the red, behorned Satan, just not what you'd expect and Jesus shouldn't be white considering where he was from, should he?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 20, 2008)

At the thread so far and umm those guys asked for it on the last page so i'm afraid i had to deliver it


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> I don't, but am I the only one who finds the red, behorned Satan, just not what you'd expect



Nope, you're not.

I'm hoping he's one of my kind. That increases my chance for buttsecks when I get down there.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> Nope, you're not.
> 
> I'm hoping he's one of my kind. That increases my chance for buttsecks when I get down there.


That's a beautiful image I'm sure. NO OFFENCE.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Oh I'm more than aware.
> 
> If we do find some suitable pictures, perhaps the OP could put then in the OP.


Would be neat.



TyVulpine said:


> Well, unfortunately there is no one accepted "picture" of Satan, and I've never seen any pics of what God would look like. (Have seen statues and pics of Jesus)


 Apart from a few classical pieces, there's not much it seems, indeed...

 Most depict both Satan and God pretty much like ordinary humans, too. Smirk comment about as to why would that be. Prediction of moderation. Attempt at polite backing out of the dialogue.



Furry? said:


> I don't, but am I the only one who finds the red, behorned Satan, just not what you'd expect and Jesus shouldn't be white considering where he was from, should he?


 Yeah. His name isn't "Jesus" either.



Charkonian said:


> I'm hoping he's one of my kind. That increases my chance for buttsecks when I get down there.


 *MAXIMUM FUR

*Now there's a bright outlook.


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> That's a beautiful image I'm sure. NO OFFENCE.



Lol.


----------



## Azure (Jul 20, 2008)

Jeez, is this crap still going on?  Wow, really, just wow.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 20, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Jeez, is this crap still going on? Wow, really, just wow.


 
Hmm i gotta backread this stuff


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Jeez, is this crap still going on?  Wow, really, just wow.


You missed the coming of Damaratus and possibly some of my and Ty's (rather entertaining) bickering.

Oh, and we've stabilised the thread to a somewhat decent non-threatening level of furfaggotry in the last few posts. I hope.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Jeez, is this crap still going on? Wow, really, just wow.


It's not crap it's a hard hitting debate... Okay it's crap, but it's fun at about 3 in the morning to have some human contact


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah the pear helps....


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> *MAXIMUM FUR
> 
> *Now there's a bright outlook.



SCAELEE. Get it right. Before I get into a huff about how the slightest unspecified phrase about my fandom experience (e.g. LIFE) causes extreme mental and even physical detriment.

Also: You guys aren't listening to your penises like I instructed. God's still winning.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> Also: You guys aren't listening to your penises like I instructed. God's still winning.


I'm really trying to resist the urge to say that my penis speaks for God


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> SCAELEE. Get it right. Before I get into a huff about how the slightest unspecified phrase about my fandom experience (e.g. LIFE) causes extreme mental and even physical detriment.


I'm sure you have fur on the inside. <3

I mean, I actually bought a new shampoo yesterday and the label said: "Strengthens your hair from the inside". Didn't know I had any hair on the inside, either.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Psst. Watch the "Currently active users" list.
> 
> On-topic: Does ANYONE have any decent images of God or Satan?.. Anything. I'm struggling to find anything resembling the subject - I'm sure this thread could use a pair of those.



God









Satan


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I'm sure you have fur on the inside. <3
> 
> I mean, I actually bought a new shampoo yesterday and the label said: "Strengthens your hair from the inside". Didn't know I had any hair on the inside, either.



Hahahaha, that made my day, dude. Thank you.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> God
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!



Charkonian said:


> Hahahaha, that made my day, dude. Thank you.


You're quite welcome.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I'm sure you have fur on the inside. <3
> 
> I mean, I actually bought a new shampoo yesterday and the label said: "Strengthens your hair from the inside". Didn't know I had any hair on the inside, either.



I do!  I do!  They're called cillia! 

Drink your shampoo.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> I do!  I do!  They're called cillia!
> 
> Drink your shampoo.


But it says I have to call a doctor if I drink it... I don't like doctors.


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> I do!  I do!  They're called cillia!
> 
> Drink your shampoo.



Dude, I SWEAR, I was just about to say that! Damnit!

Also, that image of God makes him appear to be in the moon, especially cause of all the contrast. Would be better if we had one that accentuated the Sun, not that I dislike this one one bit!


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> Dude, I SWEAR, I was just about to say that! Damnit!
> 
> Also, that image of God makes him appear to be in the moon, especially cause of all the contrast. Would be better if we had one that accentuated the Sun, not that I dislike this one one bit!



*LOL*

That's Blake for you.  A bit of an occultist, that one .

We could always use a picture of morgan freeman


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> But it says I have to call a doctor if I drink it... I don't like doctors.


doctors are nice people, but sometimes overly friendly.
"What is it then?"
"I think I've sprained my wrist"
"Right, take off your pants and lie down"


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> *LOL*
> 
> That's Blake for you. A bit of an occultist, that one .
> 
> We could always use a picture of morgan freeman


He just connotates penguins to me


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> But it says I have to call a doctor if I drink it... I don't like doctors.



That's why you have to eat an apple after you drink your shampoo.

Or drink apple-scented shampoo.  I think apples do for doctors what citronella does for mosquitoes.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> He just connotates penguins to me



*LOL* yeah...that's why I used blake *G*.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> *LOL*
> 
> That's Blake for you.  A bit of an occultist, that one .
> 
> We could always use a picture of morgan freeman



God is black? 

Oh, by the way, the KKK called. They're coming over to have coffee and biscuits and then lynch you.


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> *LOL*
> 
> That's Blake for you.  A bit of an occultist, that one .
> 
> We could always use a picture of morgan freeman




Hahahahahah, good choice!

As for doctors, if they try anything funny, just remember your lessons in Self Defense.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> God is black?


I'm sure he's supposed to be brown and stuff - what's with all that making man in his own image.

Also, I would, too, nominate Mr. Freeman for the local God representative.


----------



## Azure (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> It's not crap it's a hard hitting debate... Okay it's crap, but it's fun at about 3 in the morning to have some human contact


It really wasn't supposed to be, we've rather drawn the whole RELOLGION thing out to it's logical end more than a few times, and it's never ended well.  CURSE YOU GET DANCING!!!  Also, the internet is not human contact, unless you empathize with electronic personalities.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I'm sure he's supposed to be brown and stuff - what's with all that making man in his own image.
> 
> Also, I would, too, nominate Mr. Freeman for the local God representative.


 
Well we're all created in the image of god so s/he's a black, white, asian, hermaphrodyte who looks like his face is made up from about 5 other peoples.

God is Micheal Jackson!?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> As for doctors, if they try anything funny, just remember your lessons in Self Defense.


This is Brilliant.



Furry? said:


> Well we're all created in the image of god so s/he's a black, white, asian, hermaphrodyte who looks like his face is made up from about 5 other peoples.
> 
> God is Micheal Jackson!?


Touche.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It really wasn't supposed to be, we've rather drawn the whole RELOLGION thing out to it's logical end more than a few times, and it's never ended well. CURSE YOU GET DANCING!!! Also, the internet is not human contact, unless you empathize with electronic personalities.


Hey as a recluse electronical objects are very useful. Also my small group of friends is hitting hard times, so fake human contact is better at the moment.


----------



## Azure (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> Hey as a recluse electronical objects are very useful. Also my small group of friends is hitting hard times, so fake human contact is better at the moment.


Mmmm, fake humans, the internet is full of those indeed.  Almost as good as false spiritual comfort.  It's like fish food for my brain.


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> This is Brilliant.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

Furry? said:


> Well we're all created in the image of god so s/he's a black, white, asian, hermaphrodyte who looks like his face is made up from about 5 other peoples.
> 
> God is Micheal Jackson!?








*shudder*


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> Hahahahahah, good choice!
> 
> As for doctors, if they try anything funny, just remember your lessons in Self Defense.



*LOL*  I was wondering why I was never taught this manoever in martial arts.


----------



## Azure (Jul 20, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> *shudder*


So this means the Catholic Church is off the hook then, as god obviously endorses such acts...


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So this means the Catholic Church is off the hook then, as god obviously endorses such acts...



BaaZing!


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2008)

Wooo!  I"m a Ninja!

*coughs*  *sheepish grin*


----------



## Charkonian (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't front on Michael. He was my childhood idol, as captured by family videos you will never see.


----------



## Furry? (Jul 20, 2008)

I should have never brought up Micheal Jackson should I?


----------



## Azure (Jul 20, 2008)

Charkonian said:


> Don't front on Michael. He was my childhood idol, as captured by family videos you will never see.


I'm a lawyer, please, sit down, and let us discuss these alleged "videos"...


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry folks, that's enough off-topic posts to render this thread done.  It wasn't very solid to begin with.  Find somewhere else to play.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 20, 2008)

Whoa... so I don't look at this thread for a few hours and it's gone from people arguing the bible to... Michael Jackson? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And... CAT is a Ninja.  Jeeze... turn your back for ONE minute...


----------

